# What is 0x80040900 error in Microsoft Outlook?



## raj16 (Nov 13, 2005)

hi,
        In Microsoft Outlook iam able to receive but while sending im getting the error 0x80040900. i chk the server name and it was correct. also disable the anti virus. can anybody help me regarding this issue.

Ranjit


----------



## ishaan (Nov 13, 2005)

this mite help - *support.microsoft.com/?kbid=813514


----------

